# Moon phases and fishing



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quick question for some of you cat guys that have more knowledge than I do. I have heard that the moon phases can influence fishing, for instance flatheads don't bite as well during a full moon. Is there any truth to this or is it more of a myth? What makes me bring this up is I was out the other night during a full moon and the bite which has been pretty good was relatively non existent. Thanks for any input.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Also of there's already a thread for this just point me in it's direction. Thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

myth. If you've noticed, anything that doesn't work on any given day, people kill with that same day. Walleye, catfish, carp etc. Its all the same. It's not science thats for sure although people like to think they have them dialed in like that. Also: just because you seem to have found a pattern, doesn't mean it wasn't luck and more random than it seems.

Case in point: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=264005

Fish need to eat. That moon aint messing with em. Might make a bait easier or harder to see depending, but fish aren't just sight hunters as we well know.

I think Salmonid said it best:


> Dont forget you cant catch them on a falling barometer, rising barometer, low water ,highwater, falling water and also through the ice or during the spawn so that leaves exactly 2 days a year they can be caught. Lol
> 
> Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

There will always be fish willing to eat no matter what. Some nights more fish eat and travel more than other nights. I don't seem to catch as many flathead during full moon nights as I do on dark nights. I still fish whenever I get a chance too. I say fish when you can no matter what the conditions.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Agree with MassillonBuckeye. Myth. A few weeks ago I was out there was a full moon. My cousin says he's gonna kill it cause last time there was a full moon (before this trip a few weeks ago) and we went out he did kill it and I didn't catch squat. This time I caught all the fish and he ended up with 1 small bullhead. Needless to say he was pretty quiet that night, lol. The only time I have consistently noticed the fish don't bite is when a cold front is moving in. It could just be my luck during the times this happens, but every time I have been out and a cold front is moving through it shuts the fish off for me.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I pretty much fish whenever possible so I wasn't going to let a full moon stop me, just was kind of curious to what some of you might say.


----------

